# Learn how to read music



## benjamindunnett

Hi everyone,

I have just finished putting together a site teaching people how to read music with videos, articles and practical activities. It's totally free - I'm not aiming to make any money out of it; just help people learn to read music. If you want to check it out go to....

http://www.learnhowtoreadsheetmusic.com

Enjoy!!

Ben


----------

